# More clouds



## I81542 (7/1/17)

Can some1 please help me
I'm new to vaping and I have an istick pico 75w with a melo 3 tank and the original coil that comes with it...my problem is I don't get enough clouds can some1 please advise me on what setting like temp control I should use or what do I do???
I vape between 30-40w with the default settings of the temperature


----------



## Stosta (7/1/17)

I81542 said:


> Can some1 please help me
> I'm new to vaping and I have an istick pico 75w with a melo 3 tank and the original coil that comes with it...my problem is I don't get enough clouds can some1 please advise me on what setting like temp control I should use or what do I do???
> I vape between 30-40w with the default settings of the temperature


Essentially you need to make sure the airflow is wide open, and your watts are high. Just make sure they are within a safe limit. Can help you figure it out if you tell me what resistance coils you are using, and what battery you have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/17)

I81542 said:


> Can some1 please help me
> I'm new to vaping and I have an istick pico 75w with a melo 3 tank and the original coil that comes with it...my problem is I don't get enough clouds can some1 please advise me on what setting like temp control I should use or what do I do???
> I vape between 30-40w with the default settings of the temperature



Agree with @Stosta above

The Melo3 is not a major cloud blower but i would think the best clouds are in wattage mode with a low resistance coil and higher wattage. (Provided you are using the correct coils for this)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (7/1/17)

I81542 said:


> Can some1 please help me
> I'm new to vaping and I have an istick pico 75w with a melo 3 tank and the original coil that comes with it...my problem is I don't get enough clouds can some1 please advise me on what setting like temp control I should use or what do I do???
> I vape between 30-40w with the default settings of the temperature



@I81542 WARNING! You are about to enter the rabbit hole! The search for more cloud and flavor is what caused many of us to collect (and keep collecting) more and more vape gear. Starts off with wanting a better tank, then a mod with more power, then a tank that can use all that power and so on and on. The short version is, we all are still searching for the same things you are.

Welcome to the club!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

I


Silver said:


> Agree with @Stosta above
> 
> The Melo3 is not a major cloud blower but i would think the best clouds are in wattage mode with a low resistance coil and higher wattage. (Provided you are using the correct coils for this)



I use the original coil that came with the 
Melo 3 tank...everything is as is from when I bought the starter kit


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

@I81542 welcome to cloud blowers club...

First things firs,t you not gonna get the massive clouds you expect from the Melo 3 tank.
The pico kit is a excellent kit but is aimed for mostly helping people getting off cigs as a startup kit.

When you feel comfortable your next step will be at getting a new tank for those massive clouds you want.
Your best bet at the moment would be a smok baby beast tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Essentially you need to make sure the airflow is wide open, and your watts are high. Just make sure they are within a safe limit. Can help you figure it out if you tell me what resistance coils you are using, and what battery you have.


The higher watts I use the hotter the tank gets 

Thanks so much I will check it out 


Clouds4Days said:


> @I81542 welcome to cloud blowers club...
> 
> First things firs,t you not gonna get the massive clouds you expect from the Melo 3 tank.
> The pico kit is a excellent kit but is aimed for mostly helping people getting off cigs as a startup kit.
> ...


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Essentially you need to make sure the airflow is wide open, and your watts are high. Just make sure they are within a safe limit. Can help you figure it out if you tell me what resistance coils you are using, and what battery you have.


When the watts are too high it gets the tank gets too hot so that's what I wanted to know if maybe I must change the temp or what??? 
The coil is the original coil that came with the tank I dno how to check and the battery is a normal 18650 battery


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @I81542 welcome to cloud blowers club...
> 
> First things firs,t you not gonna get the massive clouds you expect from the Melo 3 tank.
> The pico kit is a excellent kit but is aimed for mostly helping people getting off cigs as a startup kit.
> ...


Is it advisable to change the temp??? Or when would 1 change the temp???


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/1/17)

I81542 said:


> Is it advisable to change the temp??? Or when would 1 change the temp???



If im not mistaken the coils that come with the Melo are Kanthal coils so you shouldnt be running your mod on temp control, but on watts with those coils.

When you go through temp control settings on yout pico you will see it sayss temp ss (stailess steel) temp ni (nickel) temp ti (titanium)

Your coils need to be made from one of the following wires in order to run temp control on one of those settings respectively.

If you using any other material on your coil it needs to run in wattage mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (7/1/17)

Oooohhh, I can see someone else going down the same path I did... enjoy the ride bud. First thing I did was ditch the melo for a better 22mm tank. I went for a model I could build to my liking and got rid of commercial coil tanks. It gave me much better airflow and a significant cloud production boost. Just warning you though, you might be outgrowing your mod fast if you are anything like me.


----------



## I81542 (8/1/17)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Oooohhh, I can see someone else going down the same path I did... enjoy the ride bud. First thing I did was ditch the melo for a better 22mm tank. I went for a model I could build to my liking and got rid of commercial coil tanks. It gave me much better airflow and a significant cloud production boost. Just warning you though, you might be outgrowing your mod fast if you are anything like me.


I have outgrown my mod, what mod would u suggest is good for clouds but reasonably priced???


----------



## kev mac (8/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @I81542 welcome to cloud blowers club...
> 
> First things firs,t you not gonna get the massive clouds you expect from the Melo 3 tank.
> The pico kit is a excellent kit but is aimed for mostly helping people getting off cigs as a startup kit.
> ...


Also you might check out a dripper (rda) such as the Phenotype L or the Indestructible,both major clouders.


----------



## kev mac (8/1/17)

I81542 said:


> I have outgrown my mod, what mod would u suggest is good for clouds but reasonably priced???


I just watched some reviews on the Battlestar dual 18650 200w that got high marks.It can be found for about 40 bucks.If you aren't in a huge hurry check out Fast tech,Gearbest etc.


----------



## Slick (8/1/17)

I81542 said:


> I have outgrown my mod, what mod would u suggest is good for clouds but reasonably priced???


I would suggest getting a smok baby beast tank as @Clouds4Days has mentioned,it is much better than the melo3 mini tank,and if you ever wana upgrade your mod you can use the pico as a backup kit


----------

